# Farm clothing styles?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I normally wear jeans and a T-shirt. But I'd like to look nice (at least as far as possible) even when working. What are some farm clothing styles you like?
The only variation I ever do on the jeans-and-T-shirt is capris-and-T-shirt, haha.
Shoes and hat ideas too please! I love straw hats and brown leather sandals.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I look nice all the time... my closet features...

nice blue denim overalls featuring double seams....
a "perfectly blue" t-shirt with a dinosaur on it...
fleeced sweatpants with embroidered letters on the front... oolala...
jeans that are 5 sizes too big for me (that's what the belt is for).. wonderful bright tag in the back... 
Some ugly flowery baggy dress that I wore like 6 times in my whole life...
And an overall dress. Overalls with no legs! 

Ahhh... the farm style.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pajamas. I think that covers it. 

OH! And shirts with holes the size of plates that my goat ate through. 

I need to get some jeans for my wardrobe, because skinny jeans don't always work with goat hair and barn dirt! I really like tank-tops because it gets very hot here. And capris are always great too


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Pajamas. I think that covers it.
> 
> OH! And shirts with holes the size of plates that my goat ate through.
> 
> I need to get some jeans for my wardrobe, because skinny jeans don't always work with goat hair and barn dirt! I really like tank-tops because it gets very hot here. And capris are always great too


That about sums it up nicely! I actually have at least 1 day a week that I call a PJ day. I stay in my PJs all day while going about my chores. I do get giggles sometimes from those who might me watching my 24/7 goat feed.

When not in PJs I also wear jeans and a t-shirt. I don't have but one pair of "going to church" jeans that don't have holes eaten in them my my goats


----------



## gotboergoat (May 14, 2013)

my barn boots have 7 layer embroidering on them! talk about elegant!!! 

(im actually goatgirl132 on my moms account I accadenatly locked myself out for now.)


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wranglers and a tshirt/hoody or carhart if cold. Or the more natural look of yoga pants, work out pants, soffee shorts and tshirts or tank tops.... Pretty much anything comfy. Can't forget the sperrys or flip flops either! Occasionally I wear boots if its muddy or really wet out but usually sperrys... I actually have a sperry tan line on my foot. Scary.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GoatsLive said:


> That about sums it up nicely! I actually have at least 1 day a week that I call a PJ day. I stay in my PJs all day while going about my chores. I do get giggles sometimes from those who might me watching my 24/7 goat feed.


Me too! I actually wear workout clothes as PJ's even though I don't excercise... They bend and breathe well!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Slogger boots as shoes, always now 

Shirt is usually a flannel with a tank top under 

For pants I ALWAYS wear my junky jeans (that's all my jeans after the kiddings and goats getting hungry!(; ) 

My flannel usually turns into a hat.... Or sun cover. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

PJs!!! Haha!! That's about it  but if we have someone here to see goats I do out jeans on... 

Just search any if my posts with pics of my goats, or take a peak at my website.. All PJs!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pyjamas and T shirt
OR
Jeans and T shirt
OR
Sweat pants and T shirt

Always accompanied by my ever-faithful flamingo flip-flops.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Basketball shorts and a T shirt (I wear these even though I don't play basketball, lol)
Pajamas
Jeans and a T shirt (even to church)
Yoga pants and a T shirt
And that's about it.

Oh, yeah! I wear scrubs or a scrub top and jeans when I go to work.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I only wear jeans wether they be shorts or pants. Always flipflops so the goaties can step on my toes and holey(from fencing not goats) shirts of all syles from tank to tee. I might even occasionally wear a holey skirt so the goaties can think its a play tent.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate blue jeans, so I swapped them out for denim shorts, baggy denim pants, or sweat pants (winter). May have holes if someone has gotten their horn (hoof) caught in my pocket while I'm doing something in the pens,

Top: T-shirt, sometimes a polo-type shirt, that may or may not have holes depending on whether I've gotten hung up on a cattle panel again, or a kid has gotten a hoof caught in my bra. 

Footwear: Tennis shoes, boggs boots, or irrigating boots - depending on time of year and/or what I'm doing.

All of the above is accompanied by a baseball cap, mad bomber hat, or floppy straw hat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

On the farm, I'm usually in wrangler jeans and a carhartt t-shirt...and wearing justin, carhartt, or ariat brand work or riding boots.


----------



## aboeck (Jul 25, 2013)

I think Carhartt makes a good set of clothes for any kind of farming....they make bib overalls, pants, shirts, sweaters, coats, you name it. And they generally have a good reputation for their quality of clothing. I get my Carhartt clothing online at www.dickeybub.net. They generally give you free shipping on any order over $49. Another brand of clothing I would suggest is Dickies. I see a lot of farmers wearing their overalls. Dickey Bub also sells Dickies clothing online. Hope this helps!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Loose jeans and a tank top, for footwear it's normally boot, flip flops, or nothing.
In winter, it's loose jeans (maybe 2 pair if it's freezing), a tank top (sometimes up to 3) a sweater and maybe a jacket, and boots.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

During summer or after track and x-country practice, running shorts or old soccer shorts with an old t-shirt or a running shirt. Then I go jogging in the evenings during summer. 

During winter, sweat pants and an old hoodie. 

Before school, jean shorts or nice jeans. Whatever shirt I am wearing that day. When chilly, I add an old zip-up hoodie.  Somehow, I manage to stay relatively clean


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I wear whatever I want. In cooler months I'm generally a jeans and tshirt girl but I do wear skirts or capris or shorts when I want to and make it work. Yes, I can muck a stall in a skirt or dress. I don't wear mini skirts or really long ones either. Because of my day job (I dye things) most of my clothes are dark colored but I also don't want to have to keep changing so I wear what I would wear to work out to do barn chores. 

As for shoes, I keep specific barn shoes, ones that can be easily cleaned or disinfected if need be.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Jeans & a t-shirt, sometimes I'll add a sweatshirt or jacket. For my feet; rain boots, crocs, or nothing (I don't go barefoot that often as my goaties like to step on my feet -- ouch!).


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I just wanted to add something...
The male farmers around here all wear the full Dickies ensemble in green or blue. Usually they pick a color and that's what they wear all the time. 

I also have a family friend that is in construction. He wears Dickies or Carhart pants (not jeans) and a button down shirt. EVERY DAY not matter the weather. He roofs, puts up walls, sheetrocks, the whole nine yards in this outfit. 

So your farm outfit is what you want it to be. 

I like my PJs too much to wear them for farm duty. I want my PJs to be clean and comforting and mean that once they're on, I don't have to work. If I might need to be up at some point in the night, I put on sweatpants to sleep in because PJ's are for rest time only. No work will happen in PJ's!! heh.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pants/shorts/capris that fit and a t-shirt. Crocs,flip flops, muck boots.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My 6yo is a 'tomgirl' she's 1/2 tomboy and 1/2 girly girl lol

So I have to stay on top of her or she'll wear her nice dresses and shoes out in the goat pen and woods to play. She is NOT afraid to get dirty lol
She only has maybe 1 or 2 good pairs of shoes because of it, so I'm trying to stay on top of her so she doesn't ruin them before school starts! Silly kid!
Oh, when she's not trying to sneak and wear them, she just wears her flip flops. Dirty feet that go straight to the shower!

We can't wear nice clothes at all in the pen, the goats are usually all over us like bee's on honey, haha.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

The only time that I'm not in jeans/t-shirt is when I am at church.


----------

